# Синдром Плика



## Альбина_ (14 Май 2016)

Здраствуйте! Помогите разобраться - два месяца назад мне поставили диагноз Синдром Плика (медиативный) коленного сустава. Травм не было, боль появилась сама по себе. Назначили физиотерапию (магнит и лазер) и препараты Акроксиа и Артра. Улучшение наступило быстро, но после того как прекратила принимать препараты, боль снова вернулась. Подскажите пожалуйста как его лечить, ведь невозможно постоянно пить эти таблетки?


----------

